# My wildcats.



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Just a few pic's of Tilly and Scooby my two wildcats.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

What a couple of gorgeous and content looking cats. You would never think they were ex ferals


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

I LOVE the 2nd pic. Priceless.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Me too! That second picture made me squeal out loud! That's calendar material.  Is that Tilly or Scooby?

They are both just gorgeous!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

kittiesmom, 

Your Scooby and Tilly look pretty mellow for wildcats! Your avatar, however....gave me a great laugh ! Love ALL your photos! ;-)


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I love Tilly and Scooby! They are so beautiful! :luv


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Amazing! 

A couple of weeks ago I saw British wildcats (now only in Scotland) that were in captivity (but nice surroundings) for a breeding programme.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

spirite said:


> Me too! That second picture made me squeal out loud! That's calendar material.  Is that Tilly or Scooby?
> 
> They are both just gorgeous!


 Thanks very much, Tilly is the blue and white and Scooby is the blue. :luv


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

They look so healthy. How do you keep them so clean and also keep the weight on? My 3 ferals are all skinny and I feed them twice as much as my indoor cats. They put on weight in the winter but are back to being super skinny again. I just got one of them dewormed, could that be the problem?


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Have you wormed against tapeworms?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are such beautiful cats! Love the second and third pictures.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

kittiesmom said:


> Thanks everyone for your lovely comments.


I love that saying. That dogs have owners and cats have staff.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

I didn't mean to interrupt this thread with questions about my ferals but I was so impressed. If there is an over the counter dewormer that works I would love to know.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Blumpy710 said:


> I didn't mean to interrupt this thread with questions about my ferals but I was so impressed. If there is an over the counter dewormer that works I would love to know.


Beautiful cats can make others want ideas on how to keep theirs looking as good!
I haven't found an otc wormer that works on tapeworms, anybody know of one?


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

So pretty!!
the gray one looks like my departed Wally; the other looks like my feral, Kylie (who now resides in MO).
Thanks for sharing their pix!


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Gorgeous Kitties! Especially the second picture!


----------

